# Two rats, but only one cozy bed...



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Jay and Bob love laying together in their bed...only thing is, its only big enough for one! haha.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

If you put your head here, then I can put my foot here and then if we shuffle a bit that way, you can put your other foot there and we should be good to go... :lol:


----------



## cyrescaer (Mar 4, 2007)

absolutely adorable!


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

i love rat love!
so cute!


----------

